# Cat can't sit down..



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

With dogs, I have experienced this twice. Once was a pulled muscle on the back leg, the other was impacted anal sacs. 

Cats don't have anal sacs that I know of, but does it look like he might have an abscess or anything on his rear.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My guess is urinary crystals. One of my cats is on a prescription food for this problem and gets very restless when symptomatic.


----------

